# GoPitbull: May I introduce to you..



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Royal Giants Hubba Bubbba-loo ..Call name, Bubba! (we haven't registered him yet, but that's what it will be when we do.. I think)

So, we ended up bringing home the little guy! He's got some very nice blood in him. His grandfather is Linda Greeson's Ch. Greesons Way Mo Betta !! He's a GINORMOUS dog, at 33.5" at the shoulder and something like 275 lbs! Sheesh..

He will be 11 weeks old this Tuesday. He is a CHUNK! Its hard picking him up already. hahaha.

Oh how I just LOVE puppy breath.. nothing better I tell ya!  He's settling in slowly. He's doing MUCH MUCH MUCH better then I had anticipated with the boys. He's a little hesitant, and wants nothing to do with Buddy and BIG right now.. but he's so very playful when he's by himself. He barks at himself and toys when he's alone. Its so adorable! I give it a week or two, and he'll be acting like he's been here his whole life. He just enjoys playing by himself. I hope he settles in more to where he'll play with the other dogs.. right ? He just doesn't show any interest in them.. he goes into the dog room, and lays on the bed by himself a lot and just chills. He has yet to have an accident in the house, thank God. But that won't be like that for to long I'm sure.

We've started him on the raw diet already. He's eaten a little bit of chicken back chunks, but he doesn't have much appetite like BIG does, but he is still pretty stressed and scared right now, so I'm not even going to worry.

I do have a question though.. is there a way to look at the parents pedigree online through the AKC website or something? I'm just curious to see what they've got going on.

Anyway.. PICS!!









































































And here's one good shot of BIG!  I swear.. I feel like this dogs head is getting bigger and bigger every day.. is that normal?!?!










I'll get more pictures later this weekend. It was hard to get a good picture of him.. he won't sit still! Oi vay..


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I hope that you still have room for more, i'm coming over so i can see this adorable guy in PERSON and i'm bringing the whoooole Go Puppy crew LOL!!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Adrian, I LOVE hims! Yay! Super cuteness!


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Beautiful new pup you got there. I love puppy breath too, that's one of the best things about having a puppy.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice pup he gonna be a BIG MONSTER lol. 11 weeks wow


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Pound for pound you'll have as many dogs as me soon! lol. Great looking pup, Love the brindle


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very cute , love him ...CONGRATS


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

OH-MY-LANTA! He's adorable lol - i love the big beefcake pups hehe


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

He is so cute!!! Can't wait to see how he turns out


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

he's so cute!!!! He's gonna a a big one!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

aww what a cutie.
i want a neo so bad


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

How cute! How much food do one of those guys eat as an adult?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow ... so cute! Love the name!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

PS. I dont get you guys who love puppy breath ...hot nastyness BLAHHHHHH lol ....just had to say


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

yeaaa puppy breath isnt my thing either I dont understand those who love it.. blah!! 

But on the other hand... O.M.G he is so smushy I love him! English mastiffs are so CUTE when there so little! I love big dogs, mastiffs, danes, and rotts are my favs


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Hahahaha! You guys crack me up! 

Bubba says thanks so much for the warm welcome!  

As an adult, they really don't eat all that much since they are so darn lazy. BIG eats anywhere between 2-4 lbs. of meat a day, but he's still young. When he's fully grown, it'll probably be more like 2-3 lbs. a day.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> PS. I dont get you guys who love puppy breath ...hot nastyness BLAHHHHHH lol ....just had to say


Whatever you freakin Canadian! Puppy breath is bangin yo!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Freaking adorable!! ... but Ima need you to stop getting these dogs that weigh more then me loll ......


I LOVE puppy breath ...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Good Lord did you say the dad was 275 lbs??????!!!!!!Thats huge!

Congrats on the new addition.I love Mastiffs.He's a good looking boy.I love his brindle coloring


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

I LOVE him!!! omg soo cute!!!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks! Its actually his great grandfather that weighed 278.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

OMG! I am such a mastiff *LOVER*!

Boyyyyyy, he sure is BEAUTIFUL!

I am so looking forward to watching him mature.

BIG is maturing VERY nicely! How old is BIG now?


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

BIG will be 11 months old on the 15th.  Its amazing how fast they grow!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

278?! Are you sure? That's more than most NBA centres, dude! I'm not saying I doubt you but I'm having trouble getting my head around that number.


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

aus_staffy said:


> 278?! Are you sure? That's more than most NBA centres, dude! I'm not saying I doubt you but I'm having trouble getting my head around that number.


LMAO! I really, honestly, kid you not. Its pretty ridiculous, I know!

The Mastiff Sweet Spot - Meet Our Boys -Stud Dogs

Check out the 2nd boy on that page. CH. Greeson's Way Mo Betta. 
278 lbs. and 33.5" tall as 12/17/2007.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

AdrianVall said:


> LMAO! I really, honestly, kid you not. Its pretty ridiculous, I know!
> 
> The Mastiff Sweet Spot - Meet Our Boys -Stud Dogs
> 
> ...


Good gravy! That's big.


----------

